# MagLite 3D Collection and others



## helge-seins (May 7, 2011)

Hello from Germany.

I just completed my collection (afaik) today. I collect any 3D in different colours.
If anyone may made/produce a PINK 3D i will buy it ! :thumbsup: 

If anyone knows other colours than mine as shown than please let me know (photos).

Many thanks !

http://www.arcor.de/palb/album_popu...1679&pos=23&interval=0&width=1680&height=1050

http://www.arcor.de/palb/album_popu...1679&pos=24&interval=0&width=1680&height=1050

http://www.arcor.de/palb/album_popu...1679&pos=25&interval=0&width=1680&height=1050


----------



## monkeyboy (May 15, 2011)

Nice collection

There's a copper 2D but I'm not sure if they made a 3D.


----------



## merrimac (May 15, 2011)

There is a 3D Camo on ebay if you are interested

Mac


----------



## DrSwiger (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have a Copper D Mag for sale?


----------



## monkeyboy (May 16, 2011)

There was a "bronze" maglite too which is in between copper and silver

edit:

not sure about the bronze anymore. 

There's a digital camo which is different from regular camo


----------



## helge-seins (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.arcor.de/palb/album_popu...1679&pos=28&interval=0&width=1920&height=1080


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I have a problem.




All these lights!


----------



## helge-seins (Aug 23, 2011)

Huh ? What kind of problem ?


----------



## merrimac (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW !!! Where did you get the Mag show stand ?? there are 2 3D that i know of, Camo and NASCAR Spectrum sister to the Race Flag you have ( google it and you may find one) the camo are on Ebay all the time, just got a 3C Dark Green and Electric Blue off ebay


----------



## helge-seins (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi merrimac, please look... THERE IS AN SPECTRUM ! ;-) The showstand is build by my own... It`s "Bangkirai"-Wood... ;-)
I buyed 2 original Acrylic-glass show stands... but (imho) they doesn`t look very well together side-by-side. So i decide to make one on my own. Thanks for the compliment.

OT - I just want an PINK 3D !!! None for sale anywhere ?


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting help


----------



## rockingthe2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Info on the "baseball bat" Maglite?


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Got a guy who machines 12inch baseball handle extension. Just screws on in place of tailcap. Works with stock spring on D Mags


----------



## rockingthe2 (Aug 24, 2011)

DrSwiger said:


> Got a guy who machines 12inch baseball handle extension. Just screws on in place of tailcap. Works with stock spring on D Mags


 If you don't mind me asking, how much did that set you back? And it's not entirely clear from your reply but did you get a guy to make it or does someone on the forum?


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Around $30. I'll try to remember the link


----------

